# Left Single Bevel Broadheads List



## gOOdy2k15 (Nov 23, 2015)

I want to create a list for archers of all the available Left Single Bevel Broadheads out there. For archers whose arrows have a natural counter-clockwise spin, it is wise imo to fletch 1 degree left offset to go with the natural arrow spin, and to use a left single bevel broadhead with this setup. I will get this list going. Please add to it anything I'm leaving out.

*Cutthroat Broadheads* makes a left single bevel broadhead









Cutthroat Screw-In


CLICK HERE TO ADD SHARPENING FOR $9.00 PER PACK AND FOR SHARPENING INFORMATION *****The Following heads are out of stock, and should start shipping on the dates listed below... Right Bevel 200 - Shipping the last week of June or first week of July . **The Following heads are out of stock. We are...




rmsgear.com





*Grizzly Screw In Broadhead*s









Grizzly Screw-In Broadheads


Check out the deal on Grizzly Screw-In Broadheads at 3Rivers Archery Supply




www.3riversarchery.com





*Bone Broadheads* is an option in 2022, they are down for 2021






Shop | Bone Broadheads | Break Through


Just another WordPress site




bonebroadheads.com





*Steelforce Traditional*









Steel Force Traditional Single Bevel Screw-In Broadheads


Check out the deal on Steel Force Traditional Single Bevel Screw-In Broadheads at 3Rivers Archery Supply




www.3riversarchery.com





*Kudu Point Broadhead*






Contour 150gn (3 Pack w/case) – KuduPoint USA







kudupoint.com





*RamCat Single Bevel* - these three bladed broadheads look like they have a left bevel on them









Ramcat Single Bevel Grind Pivoting Broadhead - 100 Grain


A Rhino’s skin has nothing on these heads. Our rigid and bullet-proof design will keep you field-ready with the Single Bevel.




ramcatbroadheads.com




------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Kodiak Single Bevel (glue in)*









Kodiak Single Bevel 2-Blade Glue-On Broadheads


Check out the deal on Kodiak Single Bevel 2-Blade Glue-On Broadheads at 3Rivers Archery Supply




www.3riversarchery.com





*Tuffhead and Meathead (glue in)* broadheads are made in left bevel, need a special insert with these









Tuffhead New Home | Sirius Archery Products


You can hunt with confidence, knowing that the TUFFHEAD™ single bevelbroadhead will fly true and perform flawlessly.




www.tuffhead.com


----------



## Carpenter_kent (Dec 3, 2018)

I will add Outback Broadheads. Two models, the supreme and the stealth.


----------



## buggz2k (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks for this!


----------



## raisins (Jan 21, 2016)

Strickland Helix comes in left.

With arrow clocking becoming more popular, maybe more folks will produce one.


----------



## raisins (Jan 21, 2016)

I talked with or emailed (can't remember) the guy at A2 broadheads (highly rated by Lusks' reviews). He was considering a left bevel.


----------



## buggz2k (Dec 16, 2005)

Wished Iron Will would make LH bevels...


----------



## BigFish7 (Oct 19, 2017)

Centaur makes a left bevel


----------



## braunavery (May 1, 2018)

buggz2k said:


> Wished Iron Will would make LH bevels...











Single Bevel Broadheads


Iron Will’s Single Bevel Broadheads are engineered to maintain the arrow's rotational spin through impact, resulting in a bone splitting effect and more tissue damage throughout the animal. We added a single bevel bleeder (optional) which assists in this rotation, opens up holes, and increases...




ironwilloutfitters.com





they released a left bevel option earlier this month


----------



## buggz2k (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks, they sent me one!








New Iron Will Broadheads for 2022 - Someone That...


We want to thank everyone for the input and huge response to our Single Bevel broadheads this past year. In response to them, you were loud and clear that we need to add Left Single Bevel AND 100 grain Single Bevel options to our lineup - So we made both for 2022! To show our appreciation for...




www.archerytalk.com







braunavery said:


> they released a left bevel option earlier this month


----------

